# ATI video card installation problem



## ascension15 (May 21, 2000)

I just installed an ATI card and driver installation went fine, however I am unable to access the Catalyst control panel, because apparently .Net Framework is required for it. So no big deal, I installed version 3.0 of it. But now when I go to run the ATI control panel, I get this message.

'Could not load file or assembly 'CLI.Implementation, Version=2.0.2635.38680, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.'

What gives?


----------



## Wasper (Jul 7, 2005)

What particular card are you trying to install?

and what version Catalyst did you install?


----------



## ascension15 (May 21, 2000)

It's the Radeon X1650 PRO. The Catalyst is version 7.3, the latest...


----------



## Wasper (Jul 7, 2005)

what version came with the card?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

First Google hit. Don't know if it works

Catalyst

Also wonder about the Net Framework version.


----------



## Wasper (Jul 7, 2005)

mine came with net 2.0, maybe its net 3.0 that screwin ya


----------



## ascension15 (May 21, 2000)

I had 2.0 installed at first, then that error message came up. Then when I installed 3.0 .Net Framework the problem did not go away.

That link proved talks about checking files in the registry, but I know nothing about how to access it and I'd better not fool with it when I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Actually it is referring to files and folders in Windows Explorer.


----------



## ascension15 (May 21, 2000)

Ok.

However, the steps it says to take are to occur after uninstalling Catalyst. Unfortunately, I can find no uninstall option anywhere! When I look under the Catalyst folder in All Programs there is no uninstall icon. And clicking any of the other icons just brings up the same error message.

I attempted to go into Control Panel and to Add/Remove Programs but nothing for ATI shows up...grrrr


----------



## redrob (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a similar problem on my machine except in control panel and add remove programs there was an icon to remove CCC above the ATI driver utility quite high up in my program listings. The problem was overcome when version 7 was uninstalled and the latest version of 6 installed from ATI archive on:-

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/mce/previous/radeon/radeonxip-cat612-mce.html

The above is XP media centre edition link but you should find your op sys version along the above lines.

There seams to be something perculiar with the way ATI CCC 7.x acts with .net framework 3.x but as 6.12 uses net 1.x I have had no problems since. Hope this helps you. RedRob.


----------



## Goblinscastle (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Redrob.

I've been having this issue with both my computer and a friend's.

Going to install Catalyst 6.x now.


----------

